# boulder mountain



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

hey guys just wondering if anybody has been down on the mountain for deer this year. my hunting party is heading down for the muzzy hunt in a few weeks. i know its seen better days. we were down there on the rifle hunt 2 years ago and it was really good. my bro took a good 4 point and i missed his buddy, he was huge. we have hunted boulder and camped on it for years, its just been a while since i have been down there.....thanks


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i was down there the first part of july and i saw a pretty decent number of deer


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

i am not new to the mountain,we have hunted it off and on for 15 years. like i said just wondering how the herd is doing. my dad has always had a thing for it. i just cant talk him into any other area. i guess we will have to make the best of it. maybe with the way the rifle hunt went last year,ther might be some good bucks left.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Decent numbers of deer, nothing like 2 or 3 years ago. There are signs all over the mountain telling about the shortened seasons.
What side of the Mountain you gonna be at?


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

I was down there last weekend camped kind of near Big Lake. Rained a lot, thunder and lighting. We saw some deer just no bucks. We saw a lot less deer than I had expected, but since my bow went out of commision friday night, I didn't hike as much as I normally would have. My buddies did see a tan phase black bear not far from our camp. I had never been there before and it is a really cool place. I hope to get back soon to explore some more.


----------



## indyrxl (Aug 22, 2008)

Some of my family was down there on the East side and they saw a lot less deer this year and smaller deer than in years past. Good luck!


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

hockey said:


> Decent numbers of deer, nothing like 2 or 3 years ago. There are signs all over the mountain telling about the shortened seasons.
> What side of the Mountain you gonna be at?


i think we will camp in the dark valley area. we usually see more deer down lower anyway. i will probaly try the animony side, and thought i would check out lowerbowns side. we have never hunted that side. the deer have not been on top in years past.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

compared to last year, It sucks this year. Atleast during the archery. last year we saw atleast 5 bucks every time we just one of the main roads.(still can't tell ya the road though) This year we saw about 50 does and 3 bucks during 2 and a half days of hunting.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I spoke with my brother-in-law last night. He said the hunting has sucked. They had "only" seen "about 20 bucks" and both he and my father-in-law had both missed "a 24 and 20 inch 4-points".

Take that for what it's worth. Personally, I don't know how you mix "sucked" and "20 bucks" in the same conversation, let alone each of them getting a shot off. Maybe expectations were too high?


----------



## Little Nessie (Apr 5, 2011)

I was up in dark valley less than a week ago and saw 2 does...but there is a nice 4 point who hangs out up by mcgath lake. I saw more deer than I have ever seen up there. Good luck!


----------



## 7remmag (Aug 5, 2011)

I have been down there two times trying to fill my cow elk tag. I was down there all last week and nothing. I hiked 20+ miles and found some track and some mildly fresh droppings. I spoke to two guys that filled there bull tags with their bows up around Kings Pasture. I tried sweetwater down to mount ogden and didnt see anything even down by Draw road is dry. Anyone else headed down there soon? Im going to try and head back down on the 24th. Hopefully the limmited draw hunters will push them down. Any help would be greatly appreciated. For those that are after deer I spotted a nice 2by2 down by the last farmers field on the south side of his farm.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I filled my spike elk tag the week prior to Labor Day weekend. We were finding elk in good numbers. Deer were harder to find. We did see a few good bucks, but nearly the numbers that we've seen in years past. I was pleased to see that almost all of the does had fawns with them.


----------



## bd2bone (Aug 30, 2011)

We have been down there every weekend and have only seen 3 small 2 points. Its bad, I just hope the new units help the deer heard.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bd2bone said:


> We have been down there every weekend and have only seen 3 small 2 points. Its bad, I just hope the new units help the deer heard.


What new units? Haven't the units been there all along? Hasn't the DWR been managing the herds based off those units all along? 
Management of the herds won't be changing. The only thing that is changing is the freedom for hunters to drive across the road and hunt another unit. The DWR has had the ability (and used that ability in the past!) to close units with problems.

The only thing this hunting change is doing is further limiting our hunting options. It's all about inches these days. It has nothing to do with herd health.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

PBH said:


> bd2bone said:
> 
> 
> > We have been down there every weekend and have only seen 3 small 2 points. Its bad, I just hope the new units help the deer heard.
> ...


Amen!!!


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Bloodtrail,

Your post doesn't have much to do with Boulder Mountain, but I agree with you 100%. Every person I know that supported this new approach is a trophey hunter. They have a completely different mentality from me. I love to hunt, but I think it is silly to spend $1000+ per year and two weeks of time to kill a deer. We are competing with guys that think it is a good idea to spend a month and $10,000+ so they can get a 180 instead of a 130 (whatever those scores mean?!?) They obviously have more time and resources to lobby than I do. I can't compete on a political level. SFW wins again. SFW continues to make it sound like they are fixing things with their big $$'s. The herd hasn't improved since they hijacked the DWR, (we wouldn't be tempted to keep making all these changes if their ideas worked in the first place); so why does everyone keep listening to them. I'd love to find something else that I enjoy as much as deer hunting. The hunts aren't long enough to justify the amount of time I spend planning and coordinating who I'm hunting with and where. It is hard to make hunting a family tradition. I've drawn southern 1 time in the past 4 years. The DWR doesn't know how to fix the herd, I doubt the additional units will change much. I hope I'm wrong, but I can't imagine 30 units is going to do more than all the other changes that have already been made.


----------

